# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Afraid of visiting Europe

## temjojoko

I'm afraid of visiting Europe.

Here are the reasons why...

Both my parents are White, my father is of Azerbaijan decent, and my mom is of Finnish decent. 

My brothers, and my parents are white, I ended up becoming light tan. But dark tan in the summer. Which i am afraid about.

I have dark black hair, light blue eyes, rosy cheeks, and tan skin.

I was planning on visiting Germany, and Austria on the way but am afraid. What if I get confused of a Turk or Arab cause I have dark hair, and my skin is not white? 

People here in the United States, 90% of the time ask if i'm Italian decent. Others ask if i'm Mexican, and i've got Indian a twice (which I cannot see - american stupidity) 


I was planning on visiting, Spain, Italy, Greece, Germany, France, Austria, Czeck, Austria, Switz, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Russia, Azerbaijan, Turkey. But am really afraid to visit.

Will I get beat by a skin head or something? The thing that sucks is i'm supposed to be White like my family, but a skinhead will not know. 

What should I do?

I dress like a normal white person, blue jeans, t-shirt, neckales. I believe in god, not christian, muslim, or jewish

----------


## LeBrok

First go to the doctor, get some anti-depressant, then when you stop being afraid go to Europe.

----------


## Maciamo

Yeah, be careful, if you have a light tan people will surely throw stones and rubbish at you.  :Okashii:  You might even be confused for a tourist and sent to jail !

----------


## Sirius2b

If you travel to India, it seems they could sell the solution to your problem... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lZWt...eature=related  :Useless: 

++++++++++++++

I have travelled to various parts of Europe, and I think that the most grave problems regarding racism are in Eastern Europe. I personally didn't have problems there, mostly because I was very cautious. 

However in a Baltic country once I saw how they mistreat the Gipsies. If they dare to walk the white districts of the city there are good chances they are beaten without provocation. It was the saddest thing I saw in Europe. 

Currently I participate a lot in German forums, and currently the "Islamophobia", specially against the Turks is terrible. 

I personally believe that the most tolerant european country nowadays is the U.K. 

Regarding your desires to travel: I guess you should do it, only be careful and try to ask directions if the sector that you plan to visit is tolerant or not, is safe to tourists or not... 

And when you return, you could give us your impressions  :Good Job:

----------


## Taranis

My advice: calm down, don't worry about it.

Frankly, the "paranoia" regarding Germany is overrated. People will not treat you badly because of your appearance. Besides, there's enough native Germans themselves who have dark hair, so really don't worry about that.

----------


## Sirius2b

Hello, @Taranis... 

I believe that Germany as a whole is not a problem. However people should inform themselves before visiting some neighbourhoods in Berlin, or some parts of East Germany. 

And people is still debating alot about the things that Thilo Sarrazin said. 

Regards.

----------


## LeBrok

lol, got ya Sirius, or not serious. You disregard genocide of millions in North Korea, but you worry about health of few tourists in East Germany or East Europe. 

PS. I'm still collecting my jaw from the floor.

----------


## Sirius2b

> lol, got ya Sirius, or not serious. You disregard genocide of millions in North Korea, but you worry about health of few tourists in East Germany or East Europe. 
> 
> PS. I'm still collecting my jaw from the floor.


Believe me it was not my intention to shock you. 

You know that I have nothing but good will towards France or Canada, or against sensible person such as you. ;)

However... What could I do?  :Sad: 

I have to speak my mind, and it is impossible that we agree on everything. 

P.S. 

I do not fear really or believe Europe is dangerous for people in general... most of it is a very nice place to live and visit (you see, I adviced our friend here, to do the trip). 

Regards. 


P.S. II

Regarding North Korea, it is good to see the other side of the coin. I provided that. ;)

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26111

Regards.

----------


## LeBrok

Cool, just busting your balls hehe, :)
I didn't have much time to answer the other thread though.
Later

----------


## Minty

I get people pissing me about my origins just about every day, they are so curious about it, and after I get to be labeled exotic!

I know what you mean, it is damn annoying, but I am still here, I go out and live my life anyway!

Life is hard, play tough!

----------


## rensen

> My advice: calm down, don't worry about it.
> 
> Frankly, the "paranoia" regarding Germany is overrated. People will not treat you badly because of your appearance. Besides, there's enough native Germans themselves who have dark hair, so really don't worry about that.


I absolutelly agree with that! You have to calm down. And no you won't have trouble travelling to any of those countries. Reason number one: there are many dark haired and dark skined people in all of these countries. REason number two: Austria and Germany live and thrive of Tourism, they will welcome you and thank you for coming. So no worries, you will enjoy yourself :)

----------


## Reinaert

Don't worry. I have seldom seen American tourists outside the major cities in Europe.

If you're in Amsterdam (That's in The Netherlands, not Denmark) then you should realize it's a relative small city compared to those in the USA. It's crowded, the traffic is insane. 
I don't like the city at all. 

The Netherlands are not interesting at all. Please don't visit us.
O.. And if you do.. Don't tell your American.

----------


## Carlitos

The Arabs are very good guess by the look on people's race, but the Germans did not, however does not mean it is safe to travel to Germany for its appearance.

----------


## Taranis

> The Arabs are very good guess by the look on people's race, but the Germans did not, however does not mean it is safe to travel to Germany for its appearance.


What are you trying to say with that?

----------


## Carlitos

> What are you trying to say with that?


 
I mean that in Germany tend to disguise the origin of someone if that person has such a large Metal framed the Mediterranean, brown eyes, brown hair, not fine-tune the aim to classify the origin of a person but the Arabs have more eye to time to classify someone by their appearance.

----------


## Reinaert

Carlitos, what you write is again bla bla to me.

A very obscure opinion in vague words.
Are you imitating Nostradamus?

----------


## Carlitos

^^

Cmemela.

----------


## Reinaert

> ^^
> 
> C�memela.


In English please..

----------

